# Need help with constant generator breakdown



## Alexb650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I've been plagued with constant generator breakdown and I really would like to know if it's something I'm doing wrong or if it's the brands I've been using.

In the last 18 months, I have gone through 7-8 generators.

Here's what I use them for: I own a company that deals in grinding cement. The generator has a large grinder hooked up to it, along with a vacuum and it all runs for probably 5-6 hours per day. What I think may be the problem is the escaped dust from the cement could be getting into the engine. However, two of my competitors produce as much or more dust and don't have these problems. One of them uses Honda generators and the other uses Yamaha. They each get thousands of hours out of their generators. I've used 5 or 6 Champion generators from costco (6500 watts), which all failed after a month and, now, I've been using Briggs and Stratton (5500 watt) generators from Lowes. The Briggs & Stratton seem to last 3x longer but they're still breaking down and it halts production. 

I change the oil religiously (every 40-60 hours) and I even put Mobile 1 synthetic in them. I also tried breaking a few generators in but that didn't help either. 

any help is really appreciated.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

You need to spend more money for the generator and if you are running 5 days a week 6 hours a day in dirty conditions you should be changing the and or at least cleaning the air/oil filters weekly also. In the conditions you describe 50 hour oil changes are to long. Roger


----------



## closenough (Nov 8, 2012)

I think you answered your own question. Honda and Yamaha are built to deliver the power you need. I would not bet my business on Champion or Briggs.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

when you say that they are breaking down. what is breaking on them? same problem every time?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

The environment you describe seems quite harsh for any tools, especially those that need clean fresh air to work correctly. 

It's unlikely the other brands are up to the chore; a genuine commercial-grade unit should give you the reliable service you need. Let's face it; if the generator is not running, you're not making money. Better to spend 2 or 3 times the cost of a cheapie unit on a really-well made one. In lost downtime alone, you'd pay pack the difference quickly.

If you do consider a Honda, go with an EB-series model. They are commercial grade and will pass all OSHA job site inspections right out of the box. Many other brands required external, added-costs dongles to comply. You don't need an OSHA inspector shutting down your jobsite and writing you a ticket to really ruin your day. 

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------

